# Using different fulfillment companies



## pirateprincess (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever integrated two separate fulfillment companies into their own website?

I want to use two different companies, as just one doesn't offer everything I need. I know it can be done, I'm just wondering how the checkout process would work if a customer wanted to order a t-shirt from CP and a hat from PrintMojo for instance? Would it have to be two checkouts? 

Not sure if this is a good idea or not and if it would create big problems for customers wanting to order.

Thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It would have to be two different checkouts which, of course, your customer will not understand.

What some people do is have their shopping cart process the order. You would then go to CP and PrintMojo websites and place the order yourself. You would choose whether you want the shipment to come to you or directly to the customer.

Advantages to this method:

Seamless ordering

You know who your customers are. Not sure about CP and PrintMojo, but with spreadhirt, they don't give you that info.

Disadvantages:

not only is the customer paying two shipping charges, but if you have the merchandise shipped to you, then you ship to customer, shipping costs are even higher.

If you have tons of items for sale on the various sites, administration of your shopping cart.


----------



## pirateprincess (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Joe for your input! Will have to think about this a little more.


----------

